# Making Shiplap Siding



## dan2004 (Oct 27, 2004)

06-04-08

Hi,

This question may have been asked many times, so I apoligize in advance for that.

Anyway, I am building a shed and I want to use a specific type of Shiplap siding. It's very simple, but I cannot find a router bit (or set) anywhere that can produce the cut I am looking for. I've attached some files of what I am looking for. In the two images I prefer the more square cut as opposed to the rounded out cove type of cut. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!  
Dan


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

HI Dan,

You may wish to look at these:

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/raised_panel_router_bits2.html
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/raised_panel_router_bits1.html


http://pricecutter.com/category.asp_Q_c_E_369

http://www.grizzly.com/products/category.aspx?key=161310

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/prodinfo.asp?number=794131
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/prodinfo.asp?number=796352
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/prodinfo.asp?number=798262
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/prodinfo.asp?number=798892

Hope this helps.


----------



## dan2004 (Oct 27, 2004)

*Thanks!*

Ken,
Thanks!
Dan


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

You're very welcome.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Good links Ken. A panel raising bit for one end and a straight or rabbiting bit for the other is the answer. Vertical panel raising bits tend to cost less and require less power than horizontal panel raising bits. Making a good fence to support the wood for vertical bits is simple enough. For serious production a Horizontal router table is the better choice.


----------

